# Can somone tell me what kind this is



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I just picked this little guy up..he is about 2" or so and the lfs just had him labled as a "black pirahna" From the shape of him I would say he is a black..just not sure what kind..Sorry for the picture quality ...still cant get him to pose yet...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

pic didn't show up u didn't post it


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Hard to say from bad picture quality,but by the look of his body shape,its good chance it is black piranha.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

bad pic to tell.

but it could be a rohm of some sort


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Cant really tell from the pic


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID forum Pic not good enough for ID looks like a serra or a baby tern again need better pic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. irritans (clear eye, spots mainly above lateral line).


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I am trying to get the clearest picture I can...its not easy...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. irritans (clear eye, spots mainly above lateral line).
> [snapback]1026796[/snapback]​


Now Now Jonas you missed one big thing :laugh:









Seriously, defenitely not irritans, terminal band to dark at the end of the tail, most dont have it.

Not the best pictures,Ill take a long shot s. gibbus


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Now I dont know if it will make a diff. but they had a bigger one of what I bought in the store also labled a black pirahna....it looked like it had a littel red in in on the anal fin....I gotta get a better cam (damn camera phone) and get a positive ID on this one... bottom line is I paid $30 for it...please tell me I didnt get ripped off...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont think you got ripped off man.... I would have paid 30 bucks for that fish. Its still really young to tell for sure exactly what kind of serra you have there but I'm guessing that its a juvenile rhom. Good pickup


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

as long as your happy with your new friend, you didn't get ripped off







nice pick up man


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ill say rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i also think rhom


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its a rhom, looks just like my rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's an S. irritans (clear eye, spots mainly above lateral line).
> ...


Not necessarily - just look at this picture (from OPEFE):












OPEFE said:


> Old adults have a complete dark, black caudal fin while juveniles have the end of the caudal fin hyaline (Machado-Allison and Fink, 1996). Occasional adult examples have a black border on the tail (see photo left)


I'm not sure about it being an Irritans, but somehow I don't think it's a Rhom (nor Gibbus).


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I am working on getting better pictures....I am just curious on what kind I have and what I can expect him to look like in a few years....its a great mystery to me:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I may have worded that wrong, what I was trying to say, most irritans have the dark black v, and a clear end of the tail.

I know in the description they can have a terminal band at the end, but usually it is very light, I was trying to point out how dark that end band is, not the black v,I was just poking some fun at you, because my first thought was the terminal band was way to dark at the end to even consider irritans.

I elimanted irritans on the spotting also, juveniles Iv owned are spotted all the way down the body,

Here is a shot of 2 can really see the spotting on the one speciman.










I agree with you ,I dont think it's a rhom either,dont think irritans, compressus, altuvei, or brandti.

Im going with s. gibbus, rare to the hobby, but the tail seems to match, for being that small body seems to match, everyhting seems to match, but the red eye.

appears to have the elonged shape, and yellow orange, it's a long shot, but i gotta stick with it.

Fish is defenitely something different.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

so do we have a verdict or do I have some wierd ass fish...kinda dissappointed at this point cause I cant even tell people what I have...I know its a piranha..and thats about it...the fish is cool and all...I just wish I knew what he was...I know it dosnt help that my pics are bad..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Embowe said:


> so do we have a verdict or do I have some wierd ass fish...kinda dissappointed at this point cause I cant even tell people what I have...I know its a piranha..and thats about it...the fish is cool and all...I just wish I knew what he was...I know it dosnt help that my pics are bad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be dissappointed dude, heck Im probually wrong on my guess, see what frank says, he may want a better picture or tell you to grow it out some.Nothing wrong with a different fish.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I didnt say there was anything wrong with a different fish...just gotta get better pics to know what kind of different fish I have...


----------

